# Funny habits



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is a dog of routine and has developed lots of strange habits and obsessions so I wondered if others do the same.
He is obsessed with the ball chucker, but when he starts to get tired, he now runs back to me with the ball and dives between my legs and lies there wagging his tail furiously until he has got his breath back enough to continue. I think he does it to immobilise me! Here is a photo and video. Sorry the video is sideways - couldn't find a way to rotate it.










http://youtu.be/1LNsgOSyniQ

Would love to see other strange cockapoo habits. Or is mine the only weird dog out there?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA that is really cute.

humnh the only habit I can think of is if I am late coming home she will sit on the couch with her face over the top looking at the door as if to say ummm whats up mum is late....I will watch her this weekend to see if there is anything i can think of.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

The only funny habit that Freddy has that I can think of at the moment, is that he likes to nibble peoples ears when he says hello. We think it might be because when he was a little pup - to avoid being licked in the face we used to kiss the side of his head, by his ears.

So perhaps this is his way of returning affection!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is tennis ball obsessed and if I take the ball and launcher out she spends half of the walk to the field either barking at me to throw the ball or walking on her back legs to try and get at the ball! If you have a ball and put it in your pocket on the way home from a walk she often jumps up the back of your leg and puts her paws on the back of my leg to try and get to the ball!!!

Betty is a bit like Dylan in that she will wait with the ball but what she does when she is tired is runs off somewhere (preferably to long grass) and lies with the ball like she wants me to find her!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

It's me that gets tired of playing ball, never Izzy! If I show any sign of giving up she runs up to me squeaking the tennis ball in a rhythm of one long squeak followed by two short ones, melody (if you could call it that) repeated until I give in. Another endearing quality is her ability to tease! She pinches something she knows she shouldn't have - sock, glove, cork etc then runs off. Foolishly I chase (after 10 months you would think I would have learned), she does rapid laps of the garden, runs up to me, taunts me, drops object, as I reach for it she picks it back up and off we go again! Oh yes, toys! Lovely little Izzy brings them to me then as I reach to take it she rapidly turns he head so that I miss! We do have lots of fun games as well. Xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp has always loved stuffed toys - he has ruined a fair few but he has a dog that he loves and its his comforter - he lays down with it in his mouth, closes his eyes and paws it !
I think this might be because he left his litter at 7 wks, his mum stopped feeding them all at 4 wks, so we got him early !!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy has few odd habits, she also has a stuffed teddy, she tends to either sleep on her side or back with the Teddy in-between her paws, looking for all the world like she is hugging it. She also, when she has finished eating of playing with her bowl. She starts by putting her front paws in it and pushes it around the floor, eventually hiding it under a chair or cupboard. Though if she manages to turn it over she sits there a barks at the overturned bowl. Maybe I'll take her to see my therapist, on my next session


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

thought I'd add a picture of Poppy and her beloved teddy


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

try again!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Helen, reminded me of Wilf when he's running for the ball... although Wilfs that daft he'll often run in the wrong direction ... but cant blame him really cos often i only pretend to through the ball, poor dog, so he runs but I have nt thrown it, cos if its a ball he really wants he wont give it you back, so running done x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Poppy has few odd habits, she also has a stuffed teddy, she tends to either sleep on her side or back with the Teddy in-between her paws, looking for all the world like she is hugging it.


Betty does this too and the pic you have posted looks a lot like Betty curled up in her bed cuddling her teddy!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

When Betty gets excited to see me, usually when I have been out, she goes mad for about 5 minutes after I get in, not jumping up at me so much as almost showing off! This morning was a prime example as I'd been out too a bootcamp gym class thing and when I came in she leapt on to my bed, tail wagging furiously and starts to bury her head in the duvet which flips her rear end over so she then ends up rolling all over the place! It looks so funny to see and I love playing with her like that!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This is Betty cuddling her teddy in bed!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo has a really sweet habit of doing what I can best describe as 'lamb leaping' through wild flowers - she does it every time we walk past some flowers and it makes me smile everytime  http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums.../flosmovies/?action=view&current=MOV04176.mp4


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

embee said:


> Flo has a really sweet habit of doing what I can best describe as 'lamb leaping' through wild flowers - she does it every time we walk past some flowers and it makes me smile everytime  http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums.../flosmovies/?action=view&current=MOV04176.mp4


Just watched your video, that is SUPER cute!! I must do some more video footage of Freddy. I never remember to take my camera!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

embee said:


> Flo has a really sweet habit of doing what I can best describe as 'lamb leaping' through wild flowers - she does it every time we walk past some flowers and it makes me smile everytime  http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums.../flosmovies/?action=view&current=MOV04176.mp4


So beautiful - and so is the field with the wild daisies and poppies, I had forgotton how lovely that is, we don't seem to have poppies here. Izzy jumps across the fields in the same way when the grass is long. The funniest I have had as I was striding along in my walking boots she just stopped and started lifting up her paws and I realised under the grass layer were small thistles, I had to carry her across the field. Love these dogs, they are soooooooo cute xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the video. They are so cute when they do that.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

embee said:


> Flo has a really sweet habit of doing what I can best describe as 'lamb leaping' through wild flowers - she does it every time we walk past some flowers and it makes me smile everytime  http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums.../flosmovies/?action=view&current=MOV04176.mp4


Great movie.
So it's not just mine that loves to bounce around in long grass.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Harley has two I can think of one lovely one, when you ask him to laydown from sitting he does it with a dive and thud but his bum never leaves the floor talking of bums when he wants a poo he will walk round and round in a sort of frog like position until he is quite sure he is happy with the spot!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

*Eddie*

Eddie seems to have a couple of funny habits and we've only had him 6 weeks!

He gets VERY excited when he gets wet on a walk - and when we get home he runs around like a loon all over the furniture, then digging and nesting with his doggy blankets until he forms a mound which he then lays on?!!! 

When someone walks in the house he has to fetch something to carry around in his mouth - this is usually his lead, slipper, Croc or anything else on hand! He then walks around and around the coffee table for ages carrying it around wagging his tail!

He also like to nibble peoples ears and get as much of himself on you without actually getting up on the sofa (as he would get told off!)

He is certainly entertaining - apart from the bouncing on the sofas when he is wet!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> He gets VERY excited when he gets wet


I think they generally go completely bonkers when they get wet. If I wash Flo she runs around like a complete loon and when I catch her and try to towel dry her she attacks the towel and has a tug of war with me.

If I let her out in the rain she waits by the door to come back in then shakes off once inside


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy will go nowhere near rain. She sits in protest on the step and refuses to move, it's the only time I can walk away without her following me. If it rains while we are out in the garden she bolts for the door, don't think she's a fan of getting wet


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

sarahjo said:


> Eddie seems to have a couple of funny habits and we've only had him 6 weeks!
> 
> When someone walks in the house he has to fetch something to carry around in his mouth - this is usually his lead, slipper, Croc or anything else on hand! He then walks around and around the coffee table for ages carrying it around wagging his tail!


Poppy does the same, its her toy Meerkat that she carries around. She takes it with her all over the house and we call it her baby, If you ask her to get her baby she goes and brings it to you.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> When someone walks in the house he has to fetch something to carry around in his mouth - this is usually his lead, slipper, Croc or anything else on hand! He then walks around and around the coffee table for ages carrying it around wagging his tail!


Chloe does a similar thing too, always has. So funny! She doesn't have a tail really, so it's just her butt wiggling...and her head going in the opposite direction.


----------

